# Grotesque Man (newest version at the bottom)



## stutte (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi guys! I'm back with some new (really old but this is an ongoing project...etc.etc.). I know I know. ANYWAY. Here is the older (2 yrs ago) version:

oldest:





older:




newer:





AND... the newest version.

*NEWEST*:





I'm working from the head down, the pants, etc below his waist are unfinished and will change. I have general ideas about what I want to do with it but that changes every so often. 

Hope you enjoy (and or throw up a bit in your mouths.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oh and I'm enjoying my R4 from valentines day! thanks again!)


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 24, 2007)

Eeeeewwwaaauuuugggh


----------



## pewpz (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice... put up your portfolio, if you have one... I could definitely see you doing character concept drawings.  I think it was a good idea opening up his mouth... at first it felt he was sucking himself off as opposed to the bottom of his lip.  good stuff.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 24, 2007)

fuxxing good ... 100/100 ... damn good digital painting


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't like him, he is too ugly!


----------



## tshu (Apr 24, 2007)

That is pretty amazing, cool to see the progress! I'd also like to see more of your work, do you have any type of online portfolio?

And I am glad you are enjoying your free R4 just like I am!


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 24, 2007)

That's pretty fucking gross, lol.

But so good o_o


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha, awesome!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 24, 2007)

damn you really good at art (i call it art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) how long did that take u


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, this is such a nice autoportrait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man this guy is fantastically ugly, but the art is perfect!


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks amazing, don't really have anything to suggest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the great work.


----------



## PBC (Apr 24, 2007)

awesome to see the progress...I know some drool...or rotten looking teeth or tongue / cracked lips would be nasty. 
This is great as is though.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 24, 2007)

the anatomy is wrong.. whine whine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



awesome work man!


----------



## Jax (Apr 24, 2007)

Hawt!!


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 24, 2007)

Good lord, that's disgusting. Excellent stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nice to see something different, the forum's been missing it's dose of the grotesque since Myke stopped posting.


----------



## Quantum (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh, I like how he got a liposuction after the first portrait.


----------



## stutte (Apr 25, 2007)

another update:


----------



## lagman (Apr 25, 2007)

eewww @ the leg/foot

I love it.


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 25, 2007)

95/100, 5 points off for disgusting me.


----------



## alancia (Apr 25, 2007)

great pic 
keep up the good work


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks so f*cking gross! Love it!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 28, 2007)

that thing seriously need to be put in to RE5


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 28, 2007)

Give me your talent!


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

thats some wicked skills man.... keep it up


----------



## skullstatue (May 3, 2007)

lol, a mirror image of my mom. Very nice work


----------



## VVoltz (May 3, 2007)

I can say I like it, he is too ugly!!!


----------



## spas (May 23, 2007)

"WHY don't you love me WHY!!!!"


----------



## beethy (Jun 2, 2007)

i love it, the latest version looks wonderful.. 

give the guy a watch or something, that'd look rather comical =D
as for a setting, i'd go for a very common and public place, rather than a dark murky area.
it'd make for an interesting contrast!


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice!

...

Or gross!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 2, 2007)

Cool concept art.

His esophagus has clearly developed abnormally. Elephantiasis of the right arm. Cataracts in the left eye (in the last picture), with possible advance stages of leprosy. Awesome pants. I'm surprised he's still alive, but he will definitely have problems fitting in!


----------

